# IUI Girls TTC Part 177



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home,happy chatting x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Susanna sending lots of  and  

Leech praying you get your surge in the morning

Kittenpaws - can I just say thanks for your help and support you are a rock, I hope I can be half as much help to you in the future  

To everbody else good evening how are we all


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi all - lots of new names since I last popped on. Feeling down today. Last iui dh's sperm was poor so he had a semen analysis this week and today we found out that he has very high abnormal forms. I don't know what's happened as we conceived dd first iui in 2004, and the first iui this time around (September 07) the sperm was within range. The only thing I can think of is that  he has his lap top across his bits on the settee every night. We were going to have 2 more goes at iui but today the fertility nurse said they would discourage us from further iui's if the 3rd doesn't work. She talked about ivf with ICSI but I don't think dh would want to spend £4k on a chance of a sibling as he doesn't see the importance of it as much as I do. I know there are arguments ahead - and to top it all I found a lump in my breast last week and have a mammogram etc tomorrow.  Sorry for me me me post  - don't get on much these days as we were having a break. Good luck to everyone whatever stage you are at. x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Rachel  

There is hope my DH's sperm was classed as low in 2003 and since then he has given up smoking cut down on alcohol, now wears boxer shorts and takes showers and not hot baths every night and takes Vit E, Zinc, Selenium and Vit C and his sperm is now very good.  Try and get your DH to at least put the laptop on a cushion ontop of his knee, does he take any vits?


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hellooooooooooo IUI Chickssssssssss  

Wow - I just can't believe it is true!     I am so shocked and happy at the same time. I have just spent 2 hours going from one shop to another trying to find another pg test as DH does not believe that the one we used is working correctly casue it only costs a £1.   Although we both estatic.

Thank you for all your good wishes and wonderful support over the last year! I can promise you I wouldn't be hear today if it wasn't for this site and your kind and warm thoughts.....

Scousemouse you have being terrific today. I don't know what I would have done without you. I felt so alone and didn't know what to do and how to do it and you were just great! It was like someone holding my hand!  

The clinic said that I wasn't the only BFP today - they have had quite a few ladies with a phantom BFP, they say they have had problems with the ov kits and now have had to revert back to scanning... Things happen in misterious ways...

Sorry for babbling but I'm just on a roll....

Susanna Have everything crossed for Basting today.    

Leech Fingers crossed for the surge soon!    

Kittenpaws I pray your boss has supper natural understanding to be able to feel a little bit of sensitivity with what you going through. SOme people can be very difficult!     

Leicesterlou Fingers crossed the 2WW goes quickly hun!    

JenBow Fingers crossed for test next week. How ya feeling?   

Zarzar Great that AF arrived... Onwards and upwards. Got everything crossed for you and hope all goes to plan   

Jen_D Welcome and all the very best for tx!    

Mrs Dee Welcome to FF Sending you some extra special cyber muscle to help those follicles grow. Fingers crossed    

How many newbies - wow! For anyone I missed I am sorry but know I will back to spur you on! Lots of PMA (positive mental attitude ladies!)

Shreks Wife, Zoie, Tiny, Emma, Scousemouse, Lilo and all the other chicks I have missed.... Thank you for the PM's.

Lots of love, cuddles and baby dust sent your way!
  

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello Rachel,

So sorry to hear your sad news and frustration. Sending you loads of cyber cuddles!    

Its a lot to take it all in at once! Firstly you need to look after the number 1 person and thats YOU! I have everything crossed for the mammogram tomorrow! Please keep us informed with how it went!    
I understand how you must be feeling down and I can only wish someone was close by to give you a big hug. Is DH or a friend going with you for the test?

As per Leicesterlou said there are loads of ways to try and increase sperm and the advise she has given sounds about right. Just remember that it does take time for this to take effect so don't stop the vitamins.

Hunny I will be back on line at 12h15 tomorrow if you would like to chat in the chat room. Sending you loads of love, cuddles and kisses. Keeping everything for you crossed!

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Kissy Bear - FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!! You must feel like you are dreaming. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.      

Thanks for support - yes dh is coming with me for mammogram. 
He does take vits but I think the laptop police are going to have to keep busy! I had visions of having a baby before Christmas but if it ever happens it will be next spring at the earliest now.
We're going to see sil's brand new baby boy on Saturday - maybe it will make dh ultra broody and he'll pay anything for treatment! I spoke to him on phone before and he said that I was presuming he'd make the decisions but that wasn't true. I'll get tomorrow over with first anyway. I'll post how I get on. xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Rachel I have everything crossed for you and DH!


----------



## Mrs Dee (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi everyone, thanks for the welcome notes, dont know anyone very well yet and will take me a while no doubt....Just wanted to say:

Kissy Bear - Congratulations on your wonderful news. Wishing you all the very best of luck!!!

Mrs Dee x


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome to all our newbies - very new myself so I can't be much help with advice etc but will gladly listen and try my best to support.  This is a great support site but very addictive!!!!!!

Hope everything goes well tomorrow Rachel. 

Good luck to everyone else (im sorry I'm terrible at remembering names - will have to get a pen and paper to make notes as I'm reading along)

Kissy Bear - i'm so pleased for you - you must be so excited xxx

Hope you feelling bit better Lou 

will be up at six in morning to do my surge tests so will let you all know - fingers crossed  xxxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nothing again for me today - very frustrating - it is now day sixteen of a day 30 cycle - surely can't have missed it cos doing two tests each morning (one being digital to make sure I don't read wrong) - if it doesn't come tomorow will have to call clinic and ask them to rescan me to see whats going on 

What day of cycle did you all surge?

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Leech, sorry you haven't had the surge mine was day 17 of my cycle send me a PM with the date of your last period etc


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello - just lurking but wanted to say how pleased I am about Kissy Bear's news - many many congrats!!  Looking forward to seeing you on the bun in the oven boards!!

Haven't kept up with everyone else - but Lou - wishing you lots of   , as you can see it worked first time for us so it IS possible and I'll be thinking positive thoughts for you too!

MC
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Margo, did you do natural or med cycle and are you using cyclogest?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning Lovely ladies  

Going to try and catch up with posts at some point. 

Just wanted to say Lou you are very welcome   and am just wishing and praying for you and all of us to get our BFP's

Rachel - Im sorry to here your having a tough time. The main focus for you should just be to get through this m/gram and look after yourself. I hope that it is all clear and wish you all the best. 
One thing i know is that sperm tests can change. 4ish years ago when DH had his fist Sperm analysis in Australia the results blew us sideways. We were told he has very low numbers and high abnormalities. DH was very depressed but i refused to believe it. DH cycles to and from work (approx 45 each way) and loves his football plays 2-3 times week. We thought that was the problem initially so on our return back to London we went for further tests and we were told they were perfect. 
He has cut down on cycling now (just to be safe and doesnt wear sports underwear anymore (TMI) lol. Just to make sure we have super sperm whilst we were ttc and also more so now as we are about to start tx. 
So dont give up, and i agree with Lou - vitamens and supplements (DH takes them by the truckload) give it a go. 
Best of luck xoxoxoxox


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Lou.  We used Clomid as I hadn't been ovulating, but did't use any other drugs or have any injections.  I have to admit to finding all the references to other drugs a bit confusing (you always do until you have been there yourself don't you?).  

Bascially I went in for daily bloods to detect my LH surge along side using OPK at home (I didn't trust the OPK kits as I'd had a bad experience with them last year when they told me I was getting a surge, but then blood tests revealed I hadn't been ovulating at all so I felt very cheated!).  

Anyway my OPK and bloods detected a surge on the same day and that was that.  I was basted the next day and didn't get any other injections or pessaries etc.

I was absolutely gob smacked when it worked - and of course a new set of worrying starts - but wishing you all the best for this month.  I did a diary for two week wait so take a look - for what it's worth I had no symptoms at all!!

MC
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey margo - just read your diary, I can so myself being like you and expecting the negative, although I am still enjoying being PUPO but if I don't get any signs then will assume (as you do).  I have had natural and then after the did the insemenation yesterday they gave me the pregnyl which releases the eggs from the follicles so hoping everything is moving in the right direction now, I am also using cyclogest (have I said this before, think my brain is mush).

Anyway   on your   and hoping you are spreading all of your


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG !!!      

Kissy wow !! Super congrats to you and DH ... you must be walking on air !!

No-one deserves it more than you .. enjoy it all    

You have been super supportive to me and I wish you both every happiness  

One more favour ..... can I have some of your BFP luck please !!!!!!!   

Mega pots of love and luck to everyone else, must dash as off for my baseline scan now, 

ooohhh I'm all happy now with Kissy's news ...... ahhh!


TLZ xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

lou whats PUPO?


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello again ladies, im back again with another question ( surprise surprise).
The thing is, my cons has prescribed me metformin for 2 months while I am awaiting IUI, and i'm a bit confused because I'm not sure what hes prescribed me it for as he didnt actually tell me apart from a slight mention of polycystic ovaries, although I have had several scans and never had this mentioned before, except for my very first appointment at fertility clinic when the fertility nurse who scanned me said I had slightly polycystic ovaries, but that was well over a year ago so why give me metformin now??
Also the research I have done on metformin says it is used for diabetes and I dont have diabetes . Soooo I was wondering if any of you could perhaps enlighten me as to what metformin is supposed to do for me? Any help at all is very much appreciated, thankyou love C x
P.S Congrats Kissy x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Kitten - PUPO - pregnant until proven otherwise one of the girls send me a message with it on and had to explain it to me LOL


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Kitten - Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise !!!  

Fallen angel - metformin is often prescribed for ladies with PCOS ( I had it for a while) they think it helps with the insulin resistance associated with PCOS and also Diabetes. It can help some people - watch out for Met-Bum !!   check out the metformin section on the PCOS board for more info if you haven't already  

TLZ xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Ohh haaa haaaa!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hows you day going Kitten (partner), DH is coming to take me out for a chinese a lunchtime and boss said I can take my time and not to rush back, yipee


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

oooh chinese lovely 

Enjoy yourself and take it easy tonight 

xx


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

I had a lot to catch up with since last night, so I don't really have personnals for everyone as I've forgotten already most of what I wanted to say 

*Rachel*, I'm hoping everything is fine in the mammogram  
*Leech*, I hope you get a surge soon 
*Leicesterlou*, I have the same PUPO feeling and it sort of scares me as I'm sure I'll be devastated if I get a BFN... I'm actually sort of thinking that I am pregnant already   My dh is trying to keep me more realistic as he's scared I'll be really depressed if I'm not pregnant. How do you manage to keep your hopes low enough? I hope the chinese food was good 
*KissyBear*, I think that the pg tests don't give false positives. They can give false negatives though...

As I explained above to Lou, I'm actually thinking that I'm pregnant and am scared that will be totally devastated if I'm not  Any advice on how to keep myself from hoping too much?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Susanna just remain positive but remain realistic. I personally wouldnt recomend thinking your pregnant just yet because the emotional fall will be greater, you may feel as though you have lost something that you never really had. I think that if you do remain positive and realistic then the outcome whatever it is will be easier (and we hope BFP)     Anxiety and stress are serious triggers for depression, talking about it with all of us is a great start and way to release it all. 

Reading back on what i wrote sometimes is easier to say than do, i know. 

Remain hopeful, take it easy and try to focus on positive energy. We are all here for you and Lou and all the other girls in their 2ww. I really wish you all the best and you all deserve and i pray you will all be mothers to beautiful babies one day.


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

*KittenPaws*, Thanks  It is easier said then done. I have been trying to tell myself not to get excited yet, but I can't really help it. I just have to try to be less optimistic. I'm trying not to forget that even in ideal circumstances, the probability of getting pregnant is only around 20%...


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Susanna - I know what you mean just try to keep a straight head, easy for me to say hey, but thats all I am trying to do and just trying to remain positive  

Chinese was lovely girls all you can eat   so had 2 platefuls and the ice cream with chocolate sauce then just been for a nice walk with DH before coming back to work, got a bit of a stitch now so just sitting relaxing, can't wait till I get home going to bed for a few hours before I have to help entertain clients  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, will try and pop on over the weekend sometime


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Ohhh yummy, chinese! Lucky you. I had a boring salad roll.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know Kitten, sorry to hear about the boring roll LOL.  How are things at work now?  Any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

next time im gate crashing your lunch date Lou! Works quiet, fridays always are.

Well tomorow got a hospital appointment to check my stupid teeth. They think my wisdome tooth is coming out, and going into the jaw or something? So i may need to have it removed. Great timing , i know! But it hasnt been painful for about 3-4 weeks. Lets hope it isnt the wisdom one! 

Then probably head into central london as we would be few stops away and do a bit of shopping, and possibly head to my fav resturaunt for luch. I really want to see that new Johnny Depp film. Oooh Johnny!  

How bout you ? Whats the go for this weekend?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

You are always welcome for a chinese buddy    

I am taking clients out from work tonight to BistroLive but I am slopping off after the meal as its normally a right boozy night and I am going to drive.  Tomorrow nothing planned so probably stay in pj's all day and relax watch some crappy TV, then Sunday going to MIL's for sunday dinner which will be nice but she doesn't understand tx at all in fact when I mentioned testing my wee for ovulation she asked what ovulation is so I can see I might be there for hours trying to explain the whole tx thing, maybe I should just say its technical and leave it at that ha ha ha

Sorry to hear about your teeth, I hope it isn't your wisdom teeth and something that has just passed.  Enjoy your shopping trip and lunch and the rest of your weekend xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Ahh good old MIL. Mine is absolutely clueless. Doesnt have a Scooby Doo (clue)  LOL.

I will txt you over the weekend and catch up. Enjoy enjoy x x 

Goodluck at dinner tonight and enjoy tomorow sounds like a good day (pjs, re-runs of Friends and bowl of sweets/crisps is what i love) DONE!  

xox


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi all - there is a very positive vibe on the thread at the mo! Well - glad to say the consultant examined me and I didn't even get to be mammogrammed! There is a definite lump when I sit up which was why the gp sent me - but it is just a fatty lobule. Soooo relieved!
I am now on a mission to conceive!!! I don't care if the consultant doesn't advise more than 3 iui's - lots of ladies on here have successs on the 4th or even 5th try - and it has worked for us before. part of me thinks they want the extra money for ivf as we are having to pay. dh has promised not to use the laptop across his groin. One thing I did realise - with taking the vits his count has gone from 48m to 78m, even tho morphology poor. Hopefully some of the morphology problems are heat related.
Don't know when we are going to start our next cycle - we can discuss it now the lump thing is out of the way.
Love and luck to everyone! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah so happy for your Rachel now you can focus on tx.  Good luck and have a good weekend xxxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Rachel what brilliant news - delighted for you xxx

Have a great weekend


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

great news Rachel, enjoy the weekend. Goodluck for whatever tx u decide to do xoxo


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

*Rachel*, That's great news 
*KittenPaws*, I like Johnny Depp as well, but I think the movie might be too scary for me. At the moment, I only like watching harmless romantic comedies for some reason...
*Leicesterlou*, Good luck with the MIL  Luckily my mom understands everything and my dh is the one who tells my MIL about everything so I don't need to 

Have you guys had a lot of questions from others about why you don't have kids? I'm a teacher and at the beginning of the school year a new male collegue asked me if I had kids. I answered that I didn't. He then asked me why and I said that it isn't always that easy. Usually people are smart enough to stop here, but this time he asked "Do you mean because of work or because of biological reasons?"  Well I decided to answer and then of course got stories of how some of his friends had tried for 15 years and then given up and then got pregnant... Doesn't really help to hear stories like that, does it? I always start thinking that I don't want to wait 15 years and anyway I couldn't because of my age... A few days ago some 14-year-olds started asking me questions in class and one of them asked: "Why don't you have kids, can't you have any?" Well I didn't answer her. Is it just me or have these sorts of things happened to others as well?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I tell you i have had it all. I was asked twice the other day then it bacame the topic of conversation. I was talking to a colleague and said its nearly my 6 year anniversary. Some guy butts in do you have kids? I said oh not yet, just graduated blah blah. Then it started. My friend at work (who know everything) said without making it too obvious "are you going to look after her kids? " then he was like oh yeah its a hard job blah blah. I just shrug it off. Nobodys business. 

I get it from everywhere, all my SILs have kids and all my SILs families and my MILs friends all look at me with pity. HATE IT! They dont even know whats going on? 

The worst one was the receptionist in my work place, asked me. Then when i said oh not yet maybe soon. She told me she thinks people who are career minded are selfish and will regret it. Why dont i think of my DH? maybe he wants them? i was going to bop her on the head   . I said i think when im meant to have them it will happen all in Gods time. She said "God doesnt give to those with a closed heart" BITE ME  

Just dont worry. As i said before Nobodys business at all.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I used to get it all the time from people being the oldest daughter and expected to have them first- now I only get it from people who I haven't confided in (which is really only my close family and close friends) but to any nosy parkers that ask I say if it happens it happens if it doesn't then me and DP have a great life anyway (I hope god doesn't listen too hard to that last bit but it is a defence mechanism to tell everyone to shut the eff up and stop nosing in my life and we do have a great life but I still wanna a baby(s) !!)

Some people have no sensitivity chip do they - I wouldn't dream of going on that much at someone 

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

egg-zac-lee


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Guys ...

Just back from the clinic, baseline scan was good so I'm starting injecting tomorrow !!  
This time I'm having 100iu of Puregon for 7 days then a scan to check how I'm doing ... at least I'm off the rotten old clomid - yuck!  

Re: Staying positive .... this is the thing I struggle the most with .. staying optimistic but realistic - sooo hard   I don't think there is an easy way around it and that whatever you are feeling is ok, just go with it and be nice to yourself ... I think we all secretly expect each treatment we have to work and so if it doesn't there is a big disappointment to face .... it's hard but we keep picking ourselves up and carrying on because of the dream we all have ... 

There is a poster on our wall at work that says:
" Remember each problem is only a temporary situation ... it's the giving in that makes it permanent"


 for all

TLZ xx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks for kind words. Regarding people asking about have you got kids, when we were ttc dd our next door neighbour (man) told me that if I didn't start a family soon they'd be 'coming out wrong'! Really cheered me up...!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Ladies im off for the weekend, wishing you all a great weekend and best of luck whatever stage your at xoxoxox


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Great news TLZ!  Thank goodness those Clomid pills are out the window! SOme beautiful wording there - very inspiring! You go girl! KIssy Bear sings to TLZ: Nothing can stop us now.... 
      

Congrats Rachel! You must be so happy all has worked out well!     

Way to go leech! I use to say "sex was far to good to start thinking about babies..." And just the word sex use to make them change the subject or scare them off... I use to go into greater length depending on there silly comments I.e Doggy style is of course the best      I use to love seeing there smiles on the faces drop very quickly. And of course who are greater sex addicts than the FF girls as we have no choice but to get jiggy!

Susanna  ~ You need some more advise on lines, the girls here have loads. If the receptionist is a true believer she will know that God does not judge, only human-beans do!

Me me me me me: Thank you all for your kind words and best wishes but I will be saying good-bye now and will be only a PM away if ever you need me. 

Sending you all loads of baby dust!
  


Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
well af started yesturday afternoon so i am starting my injections tonight went and picked them up from clinic and then i have my first scan on wednesday 
this is just a quick hi for now will be back on later


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments  
It's easier for some reason knowing that I'm not the only one with this problem.
    and     for all


----------



## Mrs Dee (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi everyone , sitting here upset on Friday night and thought I'd post.

Following 3 injections last week and 4 this week due to lack of response, I went along for scan today. Got a new nurse who said one follie 18mm (was 13mm 2 days ago). She then said that I might have ovulated already as the follie was not as round as it should be , it was a funny shape and maybe it was filling up? Also i was quite late in my cycle (period 16 days ago) and that even if i haven't ovulated then maybe i will over weekend so iui on Monday maybe not an option.  So here I am legs in the air, D'cam still inside me trying to stop the tears as you do!  She then checked with her boss and came back to say iui on Monday was fine, gave me my ovritrelle and off I went..

So here i should be over the moon after months of drugs (one failed iui) to thankfully have another go and I'm not. I feel it could be a waste of time - I mean what if the first nurse is right enough and its failed b4 Ive even started?, we wont know either way unless they scan me b4 the iui on Monday which i don't think they will do.

Came home and had a good   was so fed up but actually felt a bit better after it.  Oh well try to stay positive I know!!!

On another note, reading some of the discussions on how some of you are always asked when you are having children.  I know I'm really lucky to have dd whos nearly 5 (clomid baby). I was quite honest after she was born in telling people I had fertility help, but so many people still say to me ''Are you having any more'',  ''Oh you need to have another one, she will be lonely'' I just think how insensitive these people are. Might as well have a sign 

Sorry to go on.  Lots of luck to you all.  I will begin a 2ww diary over on that thread on Monday.
Take care
Mrs DEE


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

*Mrs Dee*, I hope everything will work out fine in the end  Let's hope you haven't ovulated yet and that you will either on Sunday or Monday


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Morning everyone 

Nothing for me again this morning - rang clinic and a very pleasent lady said "well dear we don't necessarily ovulate every month - check again tomorrow and call us Monday"  - not very helpful i know we don't necessarily ovulate every month but when you only have three goes at IUI I thought maybe they could work miracles and give me something ensure I do ovulate!!!  I'm so very frustrated hope it comes tomorrow - I'm undecided whether to go the gym to get out my frustration or eat my own body weight in chocolate!!!  Will let you know which I decide later on!!!

Lou hope your evening went well last night and you managed to escape early enough (before dancing on tables and karaoke!!)

Mrs Dee hope all goes well for Monday 

TLZ and Zoie good luck 

Have a great weekend everyone 
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh leech, sorry it didnt appear this morning keeping everything crossed for tomorrow     I know what you mean about the nurses/docs doing miracles when I asked the questions about not ovulating they just replied I would have to wait until March when the clinic opened fully again, not helpful at all!!!  I hope you have had a good afternoon and not made yourself sick eating all that chocolate.  Last night went well, although the meal took ages, I sat drinking pineapple juice all night then went to the loo at 10pm and then just slipped out hopefully un-noticed.

TLZ & Zoie   for tomorrow.

Everbody else have a fab weekend xxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Glad the night went well Lou.

Gave up on the chocolate and gym ideas and did a spring clean instead - started 4 hours ago and only half way through - we are way too messy and so sorry I started at least the gym would have been over in an hour!!  Got bags everywhere for the charity shops - i'm terrible for keeping things just in case so have decided to get rid of everything 

Might get DP to take me for a nice meal tonight (if i ever finish the cleaning!!).  He watched Gordon Ramsey last night and he has this idea that I will be cooking the meal for him ala Gordon - me not think so!!

Enjoy whats left of your weekend honeys 

xxx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

leechcb1 have you been having unmedicated IUI's?  Why don't you request clomid next time hun; my consultant prescibes that to make sure you ovulate.  good luck.. spring cleaning sounds good.  I've spend the day moping around!

So far injections are going ok; suffering from side effects this time mainly mood swings and greasy hair.

Work colleagues ask me all the time if we're going to have children; normally i say i've got plenty of time left but it's getting harder as the years go on!  Why can't folks ever mind their own business.

Hope you all have good weekends.
xxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Jen 

I'm medicated with clomid IUI that why i;m puzzled at the non ovulation comment by nurse.  I thought that was what clomid was meant to be for.

Anyway just hoping its tomorrow - fingers crossed

xx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Fingers and toes crossed for you.  I guess the nurse might not have known that you were taking clomid!

jen
x


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nothing again today - I'm going out of my mind!!!!

Its definitely the half ton of chocolate today - not bothered if the slimming world lady tells me off on Thursday - I'm up for a good argument!!!

Everyone enjoy your sundays - i'm off to sainsburys to stock up on choc and then to town to make a dent in my finances

xxx


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

*Leech*, Have you usually ovulated with clomids? (I noticed you were on them for 6 months). I didn't ovulate with them, that's why I'm asking. Let's hope everything goes fine and that when you call them tomorrow, they'll ask you to come for a scan and then decide to do the basting soon


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Susanna 

According to hospital I ovulate naturally but the clomid was for an extra boost - they picked it up on blood tests but I have always had trouble (and have told them this) with the ov kits and thats why I'm doing a digital and a normal one everyday.  I'm not totally convinced that my hospital tests results were correct but thats prob me being paranoid more than anything.

Anyway didn't do as much damage to finances in town as i should have as left all my cards at home (inc bank card) by accident.  Prob a good job really as would have spent all day tomorrow taking everything back!!!

Have come into work for a few hours to tidy up desk just in case they do call me in tomorrow to check.  Used all my ov kits so bought a new one before which means tomorrow is 8 day of testing 

Hope you all OK 
xxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nothing again today - told to abandon cycle and start again next month 

Very down 

Hope everyone else is ok 

xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh leech, I am so sorry  .


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh leech im so sorry. We are all here for you if you need to talk.  

Morning Lou how you feeling today? 

Me me me- i had a crappy weekend to be honest. Gotta have my wisdom tooth out, pain all weekend cos he was having a good poke on Sat morning. For some reason i have just been feeling v. grumpy and im never like this. Maybe anxious for Thursdays follow up appointment. Saturday got a wonderful   day. My 2 SILs are having a double party kindof like a welcoming party for their babies. All the families, friends etc are coming. I want to dig a hole and climb in it. The baby shower was enough, now this. This is more a traditional thing for the families and grandparents, which kindof makes it worse cos all eyes will be on me. At least at the baby shower most of the girls new a little or were smart enough not to ask. The oldies dont have a clue about infertility or anything related.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning Kitten - I am fine thanks, no signs at all.

Sounds awful what you are having to do on Saturday,   try not to think about it though and focus on Thursday's appt, just think about the tx and nothing else xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Been very quiet on here today


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I have been out for lunch zizzi's mmm lovely, out with clients again well at least that should keep them all happy for a while!!!

How's your day going partner?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Zizzis is yummy. I went out with some colleagues for lunch , jacket potato and coleslaw. mmm. 

Day has been okay, SIL txtd me asking if i could bake the cakes for Saturday. I am the cupcake Queen, lol. Taste better than the ones at Selfridges!  I said yes but if Thursday isnt a good day then i said she will have to buy it. So she was okay with that. 

I feel really tired today! blah


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Mmmm cup cakes queen, I may call on you one day send me a taster.  Jacket potato is very good well done, I has spicy beef pasta with garlic and tomato DH will love me hey...

Are you getting nervous for Thursday?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Definately. I love baking to be honest. I told her i might bake chocolate cake + lindt chocolate icing and decorate with red berries and white chocolate. My mums recipe and it is DELICIOUS! 

Ooh garlic its reeks but im a big fan! 

Yeah i am really nervous. I just always fear the worst. We have had such a roller coaster and always get close then get kicked back (BMI for IVF on NHS etc, too young, clinic moved a zillion miles away). The thing is all tests have been normal when i ring up for results, nurse say all in normal range etc, but its not coming from consultants mouth. I just pray we can start, i dont know of any reason y we shouldnt be able to.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Is it NHS or private your going for?  Whichever take a list of questions I found some on this site that helped and don't leave until your happy with the forward planning, I didn't do this first time and paid for it as had to go again to finalise things and so it cost me 2 visits £160 instead of £80


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Ahh really? We are private. Where do i find the list?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Just sent the list via PM, got to go now take care and catch up tomorrow


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello everyone - 
Hope you're all well, haven't been on for ages. I don't have much to say - waiting for follow up appointment and strength to have more tx -yes I'm a wimp - it'll only be my 3rd try!                
Positive vibes to all.
Kitten paws I can't believe you've been to a baby shower now face the baby welcoming party - you must have paws of steel!!!!! What's your secret?
Leech -so sorry you've had to abandon cycle 
Mrs Dee hope everything worked out for you  
Zoie, susanna, leicester lou - hello 
Big hello to everyone else - sorry I've missed out loads - I can't believe how much you natter      - mostly about food it seems!  
Take care, spooks


----------



## Mrs Dee (Feb 11, 2007)

Leech sorry to hear your news.  I just has my second iui today and officially on 2ww.  A few times I have had all the drugs/injections/scans etc to be told just at the end we had to abandon so I know how you feel. Its frustrating, annoying, sad and depressing to have to wait another month. Easier said than done, but try to focus on something else for the next few weeks and hopefully time will pass quicker than you expect.  Good luck

Spooks - sending positive vibes - hope your appointment comes soon

Kittenpaws - good luck for  Thursday 

Lei lou - good luck in the 2ww

Sorry ~I dont know everyone yet and am just getting the hang of this.  Hello to everyone 
Love Mrs Dee


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey spooks, yes I think food is all we seem to talk about, its our distraction from tx and 2ww's.  Good luck with your 3rd try  

Mrs Dee - welcome to teh 2ww, what is your test date?  Have you had medicated IUI?  How are you feeling?  I am on 2WW with natural IUI t/d 31.1.08 praying I get a positive  

To everybody else      and spreading lots of


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

hi Lei Lou -when you say natural how natural do you mean?
Did you have any meds, have u got pessaries now? What did you have for tea? (only joking about tea but feel free to answer 
To all on 2ww        
To everyone else


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

*Leech*, I'm sorry you had to abandon the tx this cycle 
*Leicesterlou*, I think I'll use your test date as I wasn't given any. I guess I ovulated on last Thursday, but I can't be sure. The Pregnyl shot was on Tuesday...
*KittenPaws*, Let's hope everything goes well on Thursday 
*spooks*, When's your follow-up appt?
*Mrs Dee*,  for your 2ww 

Nothing new here. We did have a horrible fight with dh on Friday, but all's fine now. He just doesn't like the fact that I'm sort of letting this infertility run my life (and ruin it). I really need to stop thinking about it so much, but it's so hard 
My doctor didn't tell my when to test, so I guess I'll do it on the 31st or on the 1st. I'm so hoping it will be a BFP!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for all your good wishes ladies - had a good cry and rant this morning and feel a lot more positive now - amazing what a day off work does to you!!

Good luck to everyone 

Lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey spooks, I had nothing until basting then had pregnyl (bit of a surprise as wasn't mentioned) but anyway now I am on pessaries, dam things twice a day giving me big botty burps!!!!

How about you

Leech - so good to hear from you, glad you are feeling more positive  

Susanna - so we are going to be testing on the same day, yipee


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Lou (do you mind if I miss out the Leicester bit - hard to spell ) 1st tx I had injections, 2nd tx no meds at all, just used opk, then had pessaries after basting. Trying to decide what to do next regarding meds.
Hope your 2ww isn't too stressfull   
Love Spooks x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No worries Spooks Lou is fine, interesting to read about your tx.  2ww doesn't seem very real at the moment getting very mixed thoughts as to whether I want the test date to be here so I know one way or another and then I think I don't want it to arrive so I can continue to be PUPO....


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning ladies 

Hey Lou, how you feeling, nearly half way! 

Spooks i tell you what its very hard but sometimes id rather do the brave face than have to listen to what people have to say. The inlaws i have MIL & DH sister only have no empathy or understanding. The world revolves around them. I remembered when i found out a month ago (just after 2 SILs had their babies) that my other SIL was pg i started to cry and my MIL goes to me why are you crying? Thats wrong stop it. I just walked away. My DH sister is another, she is very patronising. I just dont want them to ever see me cry again. 

Thanks to everyone for your wishes for Thursday- 2 sleeps to go


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning partner    not long now 2 sleeps hey, how are you feeling excited, nervous?

I am fine, started thinking it hasn't worked last night and then I got myself in a right state as no signs but as DH said nobody knows there pg until they miss an AF so don't worry....  feeling better today, just can't wait to test


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Howdy ..  You cant do that to yourself. Just wait and see. Some people dont get symptoms, even when you read others 2ww diaries you will see time and time again " oh AF is on the way... etc... i can feel the symptoms... " and then they have this post with a BFP! So dont focus too much on it (i say this now i will be a total nutcracker-so remind me of my words in my 2ww)   But just try and remain positive. I wanted to ask in the 2ww is it exactly 14days? Do they wait for expected AF date or test early? How does it work? 

Me i am trying to just keep level headed. I always think the worst these days, prepare myself for worst case scenario. But im stupid  all the tests were clear so logically there should be no probs just all positives about when we start, procedure etc. But i just cant let myself fall anymore. 

I was laughing, i think it was Spooks who wrote all we do is talk about food. Indeed, lol. We have a big leaving party for one of the heads of service today, i bought a lovely chocolate mud cake and a berry cheesecake... Mmmmmm yummy.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know what your saying is right and most of the time I don't think about but sometimes you can't help it.  I had the tx on the Thursday and the nurse just said to test 2weeks following that if AF not showed so i guess exactly 2weeks after. Does that make sense?

What time do you go Thursday, are you working?  Mmm mud cake, how nice is that which I worked in your office


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Lol, yeah pretty yummy. I was looking at the food it all looked yummy. 

I finish work at 1.30 and then took rest of day off. Appointment isnt till 2.40 so i will meet DH in the city and go together.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Was just told one of the girls who used to work here is coming in with her baby for the party. I hate these moments so much, i think im going to skip the lunch. make excuse i have to go out.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Typical, make sure you get some mud cake and then tell you have a lunch appointment somewhere, anywhere but at the office


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I know i sound horrible but if i dont have to be there i dont want to be. I remember when she got PG just befor i went on leave she had just got married and then got PG and popped it out on us whilst in my office. I nearly fell over but said congrats and everything. Then as usual oh when is it ur turn. If someone asks me that today i may scream!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Definately its your choice, get yourself out of there!!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I read you diary. It reminded me, i was clearing out my drawer last weekend and found my pg test. The clearblue (same as yours). I have decided to give it to DH to hide so i cannot possibly find it. He has and said he will give it to me if needed after tx, lol. I have no self control


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well done, I have no control and hope to gain some for next week


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Hope you all well - I'm feeling a lot better today (back in work though -- boo hiss and no nice cakes flying around in here!!!)

Kitten paws I know how you feeling- get yourself the shops 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome back leech, glad your feeling better


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Lou 

How you feeling?

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Was ok but feeling a bit negative today, I keep reading people's signs and I have none besides botty burps from pessaries


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not everyones the same chick so you keep positive    ( I know its difficult)   

Just read your diary - I'm a bugger for hpt - I have no self control - I'd do them every month when AF was due but had no signs - I even did one last week when I wasn't ovulating just in case (daren't think of the money I've wasted on them over the years!)

I explained to my friend yesterday that to me the waiting is the hardest part - waiting for af - waiting for ovulation and then the 2ww after that (although obviously not got that far yet) - it takes over your life and drives you potty 

Take care honey 

xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Leech, very good advice, have missed you lately  welcome back


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

aah thanks honey - back on here with a vengeance now 

xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey leech welcome back! i feel your pain of going back to work. Much rather be at home watching Loose Women, lol x 

Well i ended up going to that party-why did i do it. Everyone was like you have to blah blah. So i went tried to dodge it all. Shes a nice girl we really got on well but i just dont want to get questioned. Well i did. Now i feel like crap, escaped to shops for 20 mins, and just want to go home. I never used to be this bad, not sure whats going on. 

I think i need some serious chill pill.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

God why don't people just keep their big mouths shut - they really wind me up  

Can you not take a few hours hols or something just to get you out of there - or say the builders are coming/alarm is going off/dp is locked out - (you've missed loose women by the way so if you just want to get home for diagnosis murder i've no other suggestions!!)

Take it easy honey - thinking of you 

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

At least you guys make me laugh! lol..
Dont want to take any time off as i am taking half day Thursday. Im going to save my "emergencies" for when i really need them. 
Party is over , im back at my desk. 2.5hours to go, not too bad. 
I sometimes wonder if i hadnt ever experienced IF would i be just like everyone else? 
I think what people say probably to anyone else wouldnt be so painful, but its so hard to even hear anything about it.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Right forget about the witches at work, concentrate on *MUD CAKE * and focus for Thursday xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

MMmmm- but no cake for me .

I have my organic fruit n veg coming tonight, decided to give it a go. I buy organic from s/burys but i heard of this company that do organic veggies home delivered. So got some of that, fresh bread, homous and some fish. Coming tonight. So going to TRY and stay a little bit healthy.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Mmm humous I love it, you will feel better once you have that healthy food inside you


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I want cake now!!

I've had a bit of an up and down weekend in terms of food - trying To be good but its hard - even the thought of the slimming world Lady is not putting me off - going the gym tonight (or I am up to now) to try and compensate

Good luck with the organic stuff - i love houmous

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh leech your doing SW, so am I, my weigh in is tonight and I haven't really followed it all week but I have other things to focus on so if I have put on am not staying for image therapy


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

No cake girls - your going so well. I should be on a big diet. But im trying to focus and healthy eat and exercise. As opposed to strict diet! I love homous too. Its yummy! I can make it, but being very lazy  

Good luck ladies with your weigh ins.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Mine's not till Thursday so will try and catch up in the next few days - good cluck for tonight - image therapy is a bit boring we have some girls who go on and on and on and all I want to do is get home for my tea - its good to stay though as it makes me more motivated (which lasts till Saturday and then its over again!!)

the clomid made me put on 2 pound in a week - I was really good food wise although I never went the gym - stomach is still swollen with it so as long as I maintain this week I'll be happy.  When I was on clomid for six months I was bigger so never really noticed the weight gain and bloatedness

You both have more important things to focus on this month so sod the weight lark   

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah thanks Leech, yes I hope I maintain at least tonight but I am feeling quite bloated, will have to wait and see later xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Question- i know some of the other boards organise nights out to a resturaunt or whatever for their little sub boards. Do we do stuff like that with the IUI gals?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not sure honey - maybe we'd have to go on the boards for our area??  This is the only board I post on so not sure 

x


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi *Leech*, *Leicesterlou* and *KittenPaws* 
I see you've been having a nice chat about food again  I usually try not to eat anything sweet at work, but today I went for the cheesecake. It was really yummy  I've actually decided not to worry about my weight at the moment. I worry about too many things already...
I've had 2 pretty ****ty days at work, so at least I haven't been thinking too much about testing and so on. I don't have any pg tests at home. I'll buy one when it's time to test that way I don't get tempted to do it too early


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Susanna,

Cheesecake sounds good!  We should change this board to IUI girls Food Chat! lol Sorry work has been crap. Join the club. Wishing for a big holiday! 

When are you due to test ?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm really hungry now ladies so please stop talking about cake!!!

Work is horrible - Lets hope we win the rollover Wednesday and can jack it all in on Thursday!!

Sorry about your horrible days Susanna - take it easy xx

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

so you dont wanna know whats for tea?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

As long as its not cake - go on then


----------



## Holly Berry (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello all,

I just wanted to introduce myself and join you. 

I'm in my 2ww on second unmedicated cycle of IUI. I think I'm going to be testing on day 15, 30th Jan (away from home on day 14) if I can wait that long . No symptoms at all apart from on day 4 post IUI some strange bleeding. Hoping it could be implantation but more realistically probably from the basting. 

Have wasted most of today looking up implantation bleeding on the internet, but now going to reward myself with a big slice of cake since reading your foodie posts has made me hungry!

Looking forward to getting to know you all and good luck to everyone wherever you're at       

Love,
Holly


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Holly 

Welcome to you - we love food on here we do!!!

Good luck with the 2ww - not sure about your symptoms I've not got that far yet - I'm sure one of the other lovely ladies will be along soon to guide you (thats if they can tear themselves away from the cake!!)

Speak soon and take care


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

my posts keep disapearing-blah

will write again tomorow x x x 

Love to all

Oooh leech its lamb and herbs with oven roasted potatoe and onion served with olive bread.

Welcome Holly x xx


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

*KittenPaws*, I'm testing either on the same day as Leicesterlou or a day later, i.e., either on the 31st or on the 1st.
*Leech*, I hope things start getting better at work for you 
*Holly Berry*, welcome  You're testing just before Leicesterlou and me


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Just thought I'd slot myself in to the 2ww timetable!!

 (basted) this morning so in to the 2ww I go- testing around Feb 5th.

  to all

Annie xx


----------



## Mrs Dee (Feb 11, 2007)

Lei Lou, Sorry forgot to answer your question.  I have medicated with gonal f and ovritrelle.  The first month I had clomid as well and overstimulated so they took me off it.  Even without the clomid mind you I still overstimulated one month so who knows. AF due on Saturday 2nd of Feb which is 2 weeks after the ovritrelle jag.  The last time when I had a BFN my AF actually arrived on The Friday so although the official test date was following WEd/thur I didnt even get a chance to get there. 
So I will see how this cycle goes.

Having been reading your diary to see how you are getting on.  Im keeping one too so feel free to have a read and compare notes!!

Annie good luck with your 2WW. We will be testing around the same date as I had my iui yesterday. 

Everyone else good Luck and lots of  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well girls, I am starving now!!!

Mrs Dee - I have been reading your diary, I niggles for a few days afterwards but then I found it a little uncomfortable, we will have to see.  

Kathleenannie - welcome to the IUI Food diary LOL, no seriously welcome to the   sending lots of   for BFP.

Susanna - any signs yet, how are you feeling mentally, I am really fed up today but for no real reason  

Kittenpaws - how was the lamb it sounds lovely and is making my mouth water x

Morning Leech - how are we today?

Holly Berry - welcome testing the day before me then, that's if I dont test early, starting to drive me mad thinking about it all  

Everbody else good morning and hope your having a good day


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello,

Just popped on to wish my former   buddy Annie all the very best for your 2ww.

Good luck to all you other girls as well, whatever stage you are at.

x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning Ladies

KathleenAnnie & Mrs Dee- Goodluck on your 2ww wishing you lots of   

Morning Lou, how are you going this morning. This is becoming a food diary indeed. Lamb was good and potatoes tasty. The taste of real organic veg is amazing. The "organic" you get in supermarkets is not the same. 

Well me - Where do i start. Had a **** day yesterday, got indoors and had a letter from my clinic. Basically going over what went on in initial consultation. In the letter he wrote about history, past tests, etc and something new to me he wrote i had mild PCO appearance with evidence of ovulation and DH had normal SA with slight abnormal forms. I panicked and cryed my heart out. Then DH cam home and had to sort me out, i initially thought it had said i had PCOS. But its different. Because i remember after the scan he said there is evidence of a few polyps? but its fine. Thumbs up and left the room. Im really stressed out cos i just really dont know what it is. 

Anyhelp would be great.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Kitten - poor you I have no idea what PCO is but maybe put it in google and see what it brings it, I am having a poo day and want to crawl back into bed


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Awww why what the matter sweety?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Just feeling so up and down, I have put details in my diary


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Annie - welcome and good luck with the 2ww   

Kittenpaws - I don't know what it is either sorry  - can't say much to try and make you feel better but hope you ok xxxx  

Lou - ah chick don't like it when you are down - this waiting lark sounds like a nightmare for you - again I don't know what to say to make you feel better but hope you do soon xxxx    

Hormones will be flying everywhere so bound to be some up and down days for us all - work doesn't help matters for any of us I think - would be nice to take the time off and stay in bed but then you have more time to think at home (vicious circle eh??)

Lots of love to everyone

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks leech. I know i think we are all hormone mad lol   but at least we have each other to get us thru. I swear this place is a god send. No1 understands more than the ladies on here xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah thanks *Kitten* and *Leech*, just been on the phone to DH in tears he told me to count to 10 then walk out and go home, wicked sense of humour bless him, he also told me how much he loved me so feeling a little better now, I think I am ok when I am too busy to think about tx but when I do have time to think my mind asks so many what if's that it drives me 

Thanks for you kind words girls and listening to me waffling on


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

You're both welcome xxx always here for you 

Might have known you'd be the first to mention food Lou (waffle!!!) 

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Mmm with maple syrup xxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Or Strawberries (super speed food!!) and cream (not so super - a million syns!!!)

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank god for all the DHs, DPs and DFs out there! They always know how to make us feel better. 

When i was blubbering last night DH was confused all i could say was the letter the letter, upstairs... lol... After i remember him saying your banned from reading all letters because your mad and read the words i want to, and i burst out laughing through tears and all sorts , lol . 

Oh ps. so sad about heath ledger, mum and my friends all txtd me early hours, australia is in mourning.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

FOOD AGAIN LADIES!! lol, mind u i was just looking for a recipe online. Got it, chicken and mushroom risotto for dinner tonight. Mmm


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I was up till 1am watching sky news about Heath ledger - such a shame as he was very talented

Food again has raised its ugly head (we're obsessed!!) But its cheered us up xxx

I'm going the match tonight so I'll have to have big lunch as don't like the food at the ground (yuck) 

xx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

KP - your other half sounds like a gem and is prob right - let him open everything from now on (even bills!!)

x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh thats a cracker- i will indeed. No more bills for me, lol

I take it liverpool is playing?    that means a depressing evening for me, as DH sits on top of the TV (just about) lol, watching his beloved Liverpool.   I hate football i have to admit. My DH plays 3 x a week, watches the game then watches match of the day then calls his brothers to talk about it (they are all die hard Arsenal). Its a nightmare. But he loves it.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Funny how you can go off someone quickly!!   

I'm not a liverpool fan - I'm an Evertonian - they play chelsea tonight in semi final but it is on telly so he will prob watch it anyway if he's anything like my dp - he will watch any kind of football - good job i'm a bit of a footy fan myself but i really only watch my own team or if Jamie Redknapp is the expert I watch him too!!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

See you can see how football stupid i am - saw the football logo, says liverpool underneath!  

Lol, he watched everything and anything football related. 

I only like to watch if this one international player is on Raul. Mmmm mmmm He is something yummy! lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL - that;s me reading in bed from 7pm tonight then as my Dh will be watching the footy.

Strawberries, oh lovely and chicken and mushroom risotto, I am having spag bol tonight....


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

How you get on last night Lou?  Dreading weigh in Thursday went the gym but had a bit too much to eat when I got in as I was starving

Will have to google Raul as not sure who he is - Jamie is my fav - when he played for liverpool used to see him in restaurants and cinema - actually on my first proper date with dp he was in cinema with Louise but at the time they were just supposed to be friends - they both looked gorgeous and felt a bit dowdy next to them ( my dp was made up - he's a red) - i  like the fact that he's happily married and doesn't seem to play around like a lot of the footy players now - he's yummy!!!

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Im sitting here giggling at my desk...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ra%C3%BAl_Gonz%C3%A1lez

have a look, yummy Raul.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yum but not as yum as Jamie!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I didn't go leech as I got home and did some ironing and then cooked dinner and felt a bit faint so ducked out, I don't think I have lost as haven't followed the plan at all this week and tummy feels so bloated, I may go and weigh in tonight at a different one, but with all the talk of food I have just eaten all my sandwiches and its not even 12noon  

My god claim to fame or what I used to love Louise and Jamie, well still do really, sad I know....


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm starving too - might not log on tomorrow till after lunch!!

I wouldn't even worry about the weigh ins at all - more important things to focus on - I will tell you off about the ironing though - 2ww is a good excuse to get dh to do it!!!!


xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

so funny maybe we should all log on after lunch tomorrow to discuss what we have eaten


DH has done everything lately but not the ironing, I do enjoy it (strange I know) and now I feel better as everything done at home.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I know what you mean. I am a house clean freak. When my home is clean and fresh i feel relaxed. 

Okay off for lunch will catch up after lunch. We gossip so much


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I just got back from lunch been to the Leicester City ground to get our tickets for the blackpool game (in Blackpool on 2nd feb) we are going for the weekend, cant wait but seems strange we will know our outcome when we go   Then I went to morrisons and got myself a hair dye, dark golden blonde to cover all my grey bits coming through I normally have it done professionally but just can't afford it this month but I need to do something to hid my grey at only 29yrs old


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Well at least you got out and about. I just went upstairs warmed up my soup and ate at my desk. Im trying to minimise lunch breaks so i can tell my boss where to go. Tomorows app is now going to be from time owed to me. She is doing my head in. Comes into my office says hello (gets in everyday at 11-12 god knows where she has been?) anyways im like hi. She starts a rant on how unenthusiastic we are. Bloke i share office with just got a £50 parking fine this morning, im not really in the mood, and the other girl in my office was just really busy. How she does my head in! 

Eats my brain she does.....! 

Oooh go blondey! Hope it looks nice


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds the same as my office I share with my boss, who sits opposite and so can't see me on FF all day and hopefully thinks I am really busy with all this typing away and the IT Manager who comes and goes as he pleases...

MMmmm soup, what flavour I am hungry again?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I think it was barley and leek or sumthing. It was nice nothing exciting unfortunately?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

This time tomorrow is your appt isn't it?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh my gosh- yes indeed. Im glad its on a thursday because i am always flat out, i have my meetin Thursday so i spend the mornin preparing. Its kindof bad cos i have had to ask someone else to chair and now they are all "oh lucky you, where you off to" haa haa, they wish id tell em. This place is sticky beak central.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I think most places are the same, tell you have a meeting with a tall dark stranger that will get them talking.  My IT manager has just pulled 2 lotus biscuits out of his pocket you know the cinamon ones mmm how lovely that should tide me over till tea time....


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

will you two knock it off with the food talk - I'm Hank Marvin again and only just finished my sandwich (Brie and cranberry - yummy)!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Now that's one thing I don't like brie but the cranberry is nice, what you got for tea leech?

Did you girls watch Mistresses last night, I have watched half going to watch the other half tonight one of the best things on TV at the moment


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tea will be something on the run as got to dive in after work get changed and head the game - prob a bit of pasta or something.  

Mistresses was good - have taped messiah to watch tomorrow night and getting into trial and retribution as well 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Trial and Retribution I have on sky+ to watch sometime....

Oh yes I forgot your going to the game, enjoy xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Lol, the other girls must log on in the evening and think we are absolute fatto's. 

I love Brie, but i was told not to eat it when ttc? hmm dunno. Love it tho! 

I dont watch those progs, but i am soooooooooo hanging for Desperate Housewives to start again!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

You should watch Mistresses english version of desperate housewives.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't think you can eat soft cheese when you are pg - so getting my fill in before then.  My clinic never told me to avoid anything and just carry on as normal 

I hate cheese and I only like soft cheese like Brie (or diarylea - does that count!!!).  If I haven't brought anything in for dinner its a struggle getting a sandwich in town as don't eat meat fish or normal cheese and only eat free range eggs.  I sound like a saint but i'm not just watched too many programmes that put me off!!

I love des housewives 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't mind dairylea, god what do you eat then?  Back to tx have you had all the tests etc Leech?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Lol, i know what you mean leech. 

I have kindof changed too, free range and organic. It was definately hughs chicken run that gave me a shove in the right direction. 

Really? At Zita West that told me just to kindof lay off it, prevents things like yeast infection etc. Im gonna eat it then. lol .


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

For dinner I normally have a baked spud (if i;m being good) or a Brie sandwich if not being so good.  at home I eat a lot of pasta with plain sauces and loads of quorn.  Been off meat since Jan 07 and fish since the summer and its is the only reason that slimming world has worked for me this time - only do green days  - there is no attraction to fast food, chipsshop etc when you don't eat meat - its boring as sin!!!  When we go out for meals we normally go for Italian or Chinese and I just have a veggie choice in there - its very boring i am dearly missing crispy duck and pancake but can't bring myself to eat it!! (even when l've been a bit tipsy!!)

We had all tests done before they put me on clomid  - bloods, tubes, sem, and all came back ok - they told me I was ovulating but I'm not convinced they are right with this month being an example  - gonna have a long chat with them next time I go in which will be day 2 to start again - I'm still getting a pain on my left side which last week I put down to ovulation and my lower back is sore - stupid ovaries  

KP - don't take my word for the brie bit!!!! 

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

The pain thin is usually a good indication. I think sometimes its really hard when you go for consultations. Im someone who comes up with 100 questions after. Thanks to Lou im very prepared this time, going to prepare q's tonight properly. 

When are you due to start leech?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I can see why the green days suit, I do mostly green with small piece of meet lots of different veg pilled on plate and gravy I know its a syn but I love gravy  

Good luck with the appt then,   make sure you get your questions answered, if it helps write them down, it did for me first time I forgot to ask everything and ended up having to go back with questions on paper in hand, bit thick sometimes 

Kitten - yes prepare well and then relax this evening, have a nice bath (god how I miss those)  

Anyway must dash as got a guy coming to fix my leather settee all the stuffing has disappeared and so you always slide into the middle (2 seater).  Have a lovely evening and catch up with you both tomorrow.

For everyone else - yes I am obsessed with food, I love it different flavours etc anyway have a good evening all and here is our


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Have a good evening Lou, thanks. Might catch up with you guys in the morning. 

No bath for me-im a total shower girl. Must be growing up in Oz we are a nation of shower lovers!   

Enjoy your munch x 

and no stressing tonight               

Going to call it a night very soon. Goodnight ladies, enjoy your evening. Hello to everyone that posts in the evening!  

Sending lots of       to everyone on their 2ww. 

Mwah

KP


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

*Annie*, Fingers crossed for your 2ww 
*Leicesterlou*, I've been doing ok (at least today, was very down last friday). About the boobs being sore, I get that after I ovulate. It has nothing to do with being pg or not... (Anyway, at this stage, the egg is not in contact with your blood circulation, so you can't really have any symptoms related with being pg...)
*KittenPaws*, PCOS is when you have polycystic ovaries. This means that you have many follicles at a certain stage, when you are not supposed to have as many (if I've understood correctly). The main problem with PCOs is that your cycle isn't regular and you might not ovulate. If you do ovulate, it shouldn't be a problem...
*Leech*, have my fingers crossed for tomorrow 

I had a different day at work today as we had a sports day at the school. I was ice skating for 4 hours. When I got home, was so knackered I slept for 2,5 hours. But at least it's been a really nice day. Now we're going to dinner with dh as we haven't eaten much today


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Susanna, 

Thanks for your post. Yeah thats the thing PCO and PCOS are not the same! EEEkkk i guess it will all be clear tomorow. I have no symptoms similar to PCOS at all. Nothing! So will see what the big chief says tomorow. 

OOh fingers crossed for you   . Ice skating must be great fun, i watch it but dare to try it again. last time i skated along the floor  

x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
went for my first scan today and sadly nothing is happening  
hopefully when i go back friday my lining and follys will be getting bigger  
this is my second iui so its abit wierd for me cause everything went well last time but its only day 7 so you never know things might wake up 

hope everyone is well and thinking positive for all thats on there 2ww


----------



## Holly Berry (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the lovely welcome 

I just wrote a long message but it disappeared when I tried to correct something in preview. Too tired to write another, so I'll just say

KittenPaws - Hope the appointment goes well tomorrow   

Lei Lou and Susanna - my original testing date was for 16 days so the 31st same as you, but they said I could test on day 14 when I asked why it was longer than normal 

Annie and Mrs Dee - good luck on your 2wws   

Zoie - hope things wake up for Friday   

Leech - Very impressive diet - I thought I was being good cutting back on alcohol and caffeine and taking a multivitamin 

Hello and apologies to anyone I've missed out    to all

My 2ww is going ridiculously slowly, not a single pregnancy symptom but plenty of cold symptoms - and then I read about someone in the 2ww trying not to cough - impossible as well as too late for me! Anyone know anything about coughing spoiling your chances

Holly
x


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Morning ladies....hope you are all well

Fianlly got AF yesterday but the clinic closed for the day before I could call to arrange the first appointment.  Hopefully I will get to go in today or tomorrow and get things rolling...I am very excited to be finally starting out  

Good luck to those with appointments over the next couple of days & to those in the 2ww    

Amanda


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls

Amanda - good luck getting your first appt  

Holly Berry - So are you testing on day 14 then and if so what date is that?  How exciting sending lots of   and   your way

Zoie - its early days so don't worry too much honey come on follies GROW  

Susanna - hope you are well, thanks for your post it's made me feel much more positive, the ice skating sounds nice  

Kitten - good luck with your appt today and make sure you come and tell us what happened afterwards


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Thank you all for your well wishes. Very nervous, and trying not to get too excited. Only 4.5 hours to go! yay. 

Zoie- wishing you lots of luck, dont stress too much. Grow follies Grow x x 

Amanda      hope it all goes well.... Must be exciting to get the ball rolling x 

Everyone else lots of


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Morning everyone  

Hope everyone is ok, I've not been on here for a few days as just so busy with worky stuff ....

Amanda - hello again.. good to see you getting started -  

Zoie - GFG for you my dear   are you on menopur again ??

KP - All the best, you'll be just fine  

Big   for Lou, Susanna and Holly, Mrs Dee and Annie   

Me - Well, I'm on day 10 today and back in the clinic tomorrow to check out how my follies are doing (GFG!!) I'm on 100iu Puregon this time, so hopefully I'll get a better response ... wish me luck ladies ....

Tiny and Spooks ... where have you gone lovely ladies ...? Miss you  

  To everyone, including anyone I missed...

Love
TLZ xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning TLZ come on GFG     sending lots of   for your scan  tomorrow


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Ladies 

Hope you are all well

Good luck for today kitten paws - let us know how you get on xx

Lou - just read your diary - glad you feeling better xx

Zoie, holly , Amanda and TLZ - good luck hope all goes well 


Me - my left side is still hurting and stomach is very swollen - I'm also peeing a Lot (sorry if TMI) - thinking I might have a water infection but as never had one not sure of what the symptoms are - or poss side effect of the clomid but haven't taken them for 14 days so not sure - any ideas?

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey leech - not taken clomid so wouldn't know on side effects but if it is water infection make sure you drink plenty of water to try and flush out and may be worth getting them to check your urine as you may need antibiotics to clear it    Thanks for reading the diary xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks again everyone, will try and do some personals later

 to all whatever you are doing and lots of       all round.


----------



## Holly Berry (Nov 29, 2007)

Amanda - Good luck with the appointment 

TLZ - Good luck with the follies 

Leech - one of the symptoms of a water infection is it tends to sting when you go! also your water may be cloudy and after you go you feel like you still need to go (used to get them all the time)

Lou - Day 14 is the 29th for me, but I'm staying at my parents (who know I'm having treatment but not the details of each try) so will probably test on the 30th when at home with dh. That's if I last that long... 

I am obsessively looking up implantation bleeding again, someplaces it says you can have it 4-5 days past ovulation (that's when I had the bleeding) but others say it is 6-12 days (not good for me!) also I've read that you can test 4 days after the implantation bleeding ie. Now!! Luckily I don't have any pregnancy tests in the house or I think I would have already tested but I'm going shopping later and may not be able to resist. What are people's thoughts on the extra sensitive tests? I know its probably a bad idea, its just that the possible implantation bleeding has massively got my hopes up.

 and thoughts to you all

Holly x


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi ladies

no food posts yet ...thought there would be loads by now judging by the last few days!  I have decided on a prawn sandwich, some pineapple chunks & grapes for my lunch ...fairly healthy.  Also trying to cut down on my coffee at the moment ...especially in the evening.  I am experimenting with having hot chocolate in the evening instead of coffee and so far so good .

Holly - I bet the wait is driving you nuts...I found that the only way to resist testing was not to buy any tests and make sure there were none in the house.

Kittenpaws - hope your appointment goes/went well  

Zoie -      grow grow grow

 to everyone else who I have missed

Finally spoke to my clinic and have my first scan tomorrow morning....yay!

Best wishes
Amanda x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Right ladies thats me calling it a day. 

Off in about 15mins, going to touch up me makeup (makes me feel better) lol. 

Will update you all later xox


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Good luck Kitten (text me later)  

Amandalofi - well done on the healthy eating, I have just had homemade lasagne and chips, lovely.  I have been having hot ribena in the evenings instead of my usual coffee/tea its lovely especially on the dark nights.  Good news with the scan  

Holly Berry - I know what you mean with testing but don't, just think what if you test early and get a BFN?  Sorry a bit harsh but want to stop you from testing early


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

we've all been so quiet today - must be loads of work getting done (for a change in my office!!)

Hope all went well KP xxxx



xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes very quiet I have been manic today and still doing a few bits of work at home on PC, how are you leech?  What's for tea tonight?  I am having soup butternut squash and roasted red pepper


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I've had a lot to do today as well mind you still got loads to do tomorrow so never mind.

Not going to weigh in tonight so I'm treating myself to a curry - prob onion bhajis and a veg masalla with peshwari naan and rice - will stink tomorrow but it will be worth it!!!

Weigh in will be waste of time as my stomach is really swollen - was trying to call clinic today to see if its normal with clomid but engaged and then I was too busy later on and forgot - must try tomorrow.

Any news from KP?  Hope shes ok

Just leaving work now so will log back on later to see if any news

Enjoy your tea 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Mmmm indian, might see if DH wants to take me for a curry tomorrow night. I have also PM you xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I've not been on here regularly for a while as I have been in between things.

I will try my hardest to keep up with you all but there seems to be a lot going on during the day and I can't get on at work.  Probably just as well!!

I am about to start my 4th and final go of IUI so am really hoping this will be the one.  Have had a bit of bleeding today but it's very light so won't call my clinic for a scan until it comes on with full force.  Such a pleasure to have the dildo cam at that stage isn't it?!

Good Luck to you all.

Button xxxx

PS I am going to have a curry for dinner tonight.  Last naughty thing before obsessive healthy eating starts...


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello all, 
   big hugs to lou, susannah, kitten paws, leech, susanna, mrs dee, Jen, matchbox, malteser maiden, zoie, annie, holly berry, amanda, tlz, and apologies to all the people I've missed - it's hard work keeping up on here!  
Hope everyone is doing well.
Just time for a few personals, 
Zoie    try not to worry (easier said than done I know) just because things happened differently last time doesn't mean there's anything wrong this time around.   
 GFG ^pompom^

Holly Berry -never heard about the coughing rule on 2ww - I should imagine it's difficult not to cough if you need to - try not to worry     And try not to test early 0- it can lead to all sorts of heartache  My clinic say to test 17 or 18 days past 
insemination!!!!  
TLZ- hoping your follies grow  GFG  
Me and Tiny (as you know are inseperable) and are flotaing around the Donor board as we have some issues! (Tiny - I hope you don't mind me telling everyone your whereabouts ) TLZ Feel free to pm me anytime 

Amanda - Hello hope your tx goes well    CAN I JUST SAY - I read your post about eating pineapple - on my 2ww I stuffed my face with fresh pineapple as I thought it was good for implantation BUT IT'S NOT!!!   You may know this so apologies if you do - you're supposed to drink pineapple juice not eat fresh p-apple as the latter is advised for pg women to bring on labour - obviously not the effect you want when trying for implantation. 

Susanna- -I'm very impressed - ice skating and on 2ww -I didn't even do the vacuuming incase it was too vigorous    (any excuse to get out of cleaning) 

ME,ME, ME
It's time for me to say . Had my consultation today and it's D IVF here we come     
My mind is in a bit of a spin really as I just assumed I'd be doing a few more DIUI's as I'm all fine and it's a male issue for us but after seeing the top consultant (don't know why we ended up with her today?) we're going for D IVF in April. Not really sure how I feel about it - luckily don't know much about it as I never assumed I'd need it   ignorance is bliss!
If anyone wants to pm me please feel free, and good luck to my old pals - TLZ, ZOIE, ANNIE, MATCHBOX, CARROT, RACHEL. Let me know your good news as soon as you get it.
Best wishes for everyone whatever stage of tx - and remember to update your info. blurb with all your BFP's. I love a happy ending 
       
love a slightly nervous, Spooks x


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

And hugs to you button          sorry for missing you out!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey spooks wondered where you and Tiny had got too  Good luck with your IVF


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been really bummed out today. Didn't really sleep at all last night. I seem to be having a lot of stress. Mostly work, but also this IF issue... Just thought I'd check in, but don't have the energy for personnals. Sorry


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah susanna, sorry to hear your having so much stress at work    I know what you mean as I bit my Mum's head off today for no reason.  Get an early night and hopefully you will feel better tomorrow and remember us FF girls are always here for you


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Susanna

Sorry you're feeling low at the moment  

IF is stressful and when you add that onto other stressful things going on in our lives it can seem like an uphill struggle ... just be kind to yourself now, it will pass ok.

I try to remember why I am doing this and why I can't give up .... thats what keeps me going ...

Take care of you, lots of hugs    

TLZ xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Goodmorning Lovely Ladies! 

Thank you so much again for all your support leading up to yesterdays appointment. 
I dont have internet at home (still  ) so couldnt log on to update. 

Well all went really well, consultant was very happy with all results. He explained the mild PCO, it was just i had a few extra follicles on the ovaries nothing to be concerned over. He said that its fine as i still ovulate and get AF every month on the dot its fine.

DHs   had 1% more abnormal forms than it should but again that is nothing for concern. 

Soooooo..... we start a medicated IUI when AF is here (approx 15 days). Will be with Letrozol tablets (same job as clomid but they dont use clomid at the clinic??) and merinol injections. Followed by the one Pregnyl injection. 

We were both so shocked, feels so weird that after so long its finally happening. 

Lou your a star   your questions were a godsend. He answered most of them before i even asked any, lol. But he was happy for me to answer. Bless DH he just nodded the whole way through, and when we got out he was like i dont get it!!! Lol, i explained it all to him and now he is okay. 

The consultant was very impressed with my "knowledge" of IF and tx's - thanks to all you girls for all our long natters about everything it helps you out so much when it comes to the appointments.

Susanna im so sorry that you have been feeling low. IF does really get you down, the highs are real highs and we all know the lows are big time lows. We are all here anytime you need to talk  

TLZ - Hows the follies growing?      

I have to catch up on the reading so everyone else lots of   until i read where you are all at...

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

So glad for you kitten, roll on the next 15 days for you honey


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Cheers me dear! Im being healthy today, he told me lots of fresh fruit n veg, plenty of water! 

Hows your day so far?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Very good, I remember when I first upped my water intake god I spent most of the day running backwards and forwards to the loo but you get used to it.  My day is ok, alone in the office and not allowed the radio on, miserable sods!!!  I am feeling quite happy today with it being Friday!!!!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just posted but its scarpered!!!

Great news KP - roll on AF - 15 more sleeps   

My DP still doesn't get it although he does try bless him - he was telling his sister on the phone a long and complicated load of rubbish about our treatment the other night and I was sitting there thinking thats wrong thats wrong in the end I grabbed the phone off him and told her the real deal - he's informed on a need to know basis from now on  

Lots of    and love to everyone 
xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

My god leech and Kitten - sounds like you know my DH well, he didn't understand ovulating when I tried to explain why I was testing my wee, come to think of it neither did his Mother and she has had 4 kids!!!!  Typical woman though got pg at the drop of DH trousers


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Im glad your better today, i read your diary from yesterday. Im sure your mum understands, i bit my mums head off yesterday too! lol, she called in the morning asking a zillion question, i screamed saying I DONT KNOW DO I? (re:the appointment and what will happen) my mum was upset but she knows its high stress times. Mums are mums they understand. 

Wickedly miserable, can u listen to your music with headphones? 

Its quiet here too, im just rearing up for a massive weekend. Hens night tonight, baby welcoming party tomorow (i think i will be okay now) and a wedding sunday! Oh my. When will i sleep, lol. 

Did i tell you that the baby party thing is now at my house? (there was tears at bedtime when this hpnd).....


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

KP how did that happen? Are you gonna be OK with it 

Lou a lot of my friends don't understand ovulation either and look at me blankly - again they got pg very quick by accident (or the classic - "I've only had sex once and got pg first time" - shut the eff up i don't want to hear it!!!)


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Leech! Morning   thank u thank u.

I am sitting at my desk laughing. DH said a cracker yesterday, he goes i dont get it why cant they see the eggs? I couldnt stop laughing. 

He tries bless him, he even read the IUI section in my Zita west book. I am with Leech, i said all you need to do is NOTHING, but perform on the day. Thats it. He is going to come with me just before AF to get meds and learn how to inject. Bless them they do try


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Leech you crack me up! I know egg zac lee what you mean! 

Well my MIL said her house is too small lets do it at mine, and i didnt know what to say stood there like a lemon and here we are. Look i dont mind, i would rather keep myself busy, my house and i feel a little more in control. I dont have to do much just clean my house, and im going to get fresh flowers and stuff. I do love to decorate like that. 

Thats it, they are getting food catered and getting all drinks, cake etc. I told them as long as they clean up after im fine.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

God only been away from my desk for 5mins and your chatting away....

Do you know what I think I might just put the radio back on anyway, sod them!!!  Hopefully if I get my BFP will not be here soon anyway, wishful thinking hey.

Kitten - my god how manipulting is your MIL!!!    Glad you feel ok about it though, like you say it will keep you busy and more in control so it will help the days fly till your AF arrives.

Leech - glad its just not me with the thick   family and friends then!!!   your DH, so funny, they are definately from Mars!!!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I understand its difficult sometimes to say no to people - I've told my cousin i'll be bridesmaid for her in august (wedding abroad) as I couldn't say no -i'm going round tomorrow to tell her i'm going to pull out as its just one more pressure to deal with - she's already had me trying dresses on and wants to order them in the next two weeks - feel terrible but i've got to concentrate on my tx and if it does by a miracle turn into bfp i relaly don't want to be flying 

As long as you OK with it - you've got a busy weekend planned 


xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I know saying no is so hard. To be honest im okay with it. Yep Lou you hit the nail on the head-manipulative aint even the word! I dont care tho, my house my rules. She plays nice when she comes over. 

I think the same, i hope im outta this place soon. But im taking maternity no 2 ways about it. I have a 1:1 with my boss later, she wants dates of when i will be having scans etc, sod her- you cant explain to some thick ppl that its my body we work around. To be honest i dont give 2 hoots. We decided after the insemination day me and DH are taking few days off Annual leave and said we will go out and spend some time together. Maybe go away for a day or two, out to Bath or somewhere nice. Just to relax and not have to think about it for a day or so. 

Do you think that would be good, or do u think it will add to stress levels?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

tell your boss to eff off (my fav word today!!) - I'll tell her if you want!!  

Think getting away just the two of you would be a great idea - Lou will know more about stress levels in work after basting (me not there yet) - suppose it depends on what your work is like and the people around you

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I think it's a good idea, but you do need to rest for the first 3/4 days, mine fell good as I got to lie on the settee with my sleeping bag all weekend, but as long as you are resting and relaxing it doesn't really matter where you are i.e. ensure DH is aware he will have to fetch and carry for the first few days at least 

Bloody work, typical of them hey, just tell her you can't give dates as it depends on when your body decides to play ball and if she is still hassling let us know and me and leech will be over 

I love that *'My house my rules' * well done, you sound so much more in control of it now, probably the best that can happen in a bad situation


----------



## flower le (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi girlies Sorry it's been ages but am still waiting for my af to show up - on my last provera today so hopefully it won't be long    Been really good going to the gym everyday!!    I guess it's got to help hasn't it?  Hope everyone is good and all the luck in the world to you all xx xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey flower le

Welcome back, here is an AF dance for you


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

WOOOOW, step away for two minutes you big old chatterboxes! 

Thanks guys, will call you if i need   on my boss, lol. 

Hi Flower, COME ON AF!! dont know the AF dance moves but will do a little  

I think i will take your advice and rest up big time. Will see about going away x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KP I think if it is all planned and all you have to do is get in the car with a nice fluffy pillow and let Dh take control then it will be lovely for you to get away from it all...

Anyway back to my favourite subject FOOD!!!!  What do we have for lunch today?  I have carrot and corriander soup and I think I am going to have to warm it up shortly as getting hungry


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm gonna have brie and cranberry again today and then I'm back on the sw plan tomorrow for definite!!!!

Too many starbucks for me this week - I'm addicted 

Hello Flower le

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

im going for baked potato and coleslaw + cheese (not healthy but im so hungry) ......


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Not massively unhealthy though, as long as the coleslaw is low fat and you need your dairy products so a small amount of cheese is fine but are you like me mash all the potato up with lots of butter....  mmmmm


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Well I hevn't been on here for a while and what a lot of chatter i've missed...obviously its mainly been about food so i'll join in and let you know that i had a late breakfast of bacon and eggs...yum

*Lou* how's the 2ww going, is it dragging? if it helps when I was having DD i didn't have any pregnancy symptoms for the first 12 weeks..no tiredness, no sickness no sore (.)(.). I felt like someone was going to tell me it had all been a big mistake.

*KP* great news about your appt yesterday. Sounds like we're going to be cycle buddies..You'll be a week ahead of me tho

*Leech* I was sorry to read that you had to abandon treatment this month..Good luck for next month

Hi *Flower le*

Well it's just a case of waiting for AF to arrive next month now so am getting quite excited..the time seems to be going so slowly tho..got a busy weekend ahead of me tho so hopefull that will go quickly

Goog luck and lots of   

enjoy your luches

Zarzar


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi zar zar

Bacon and eggs that beats everything I have had this week I think!!

Thanks for that, it gives me more confidence, I just want it to be next Thursday now, just because I want to know one way or another I am a bit of a control freak and all this limbo is driving me nuts  

Good news about you being cycle buddies with KP, she is fab and has given me lots of support


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I heard my name? Lol, why thank you (takes a bow) lol....

Hi Zar Zar, thats great news. Cant wait to get started. Would love to be   buddies  

Well i cant move, just ate baked potato and coleslaw as i promised i wud, and lou your right Suprise suprise i love the butter and good old full fat coleslaw. But i asked for no butter, and little bit of cheese. It was delicious, now half the office is running out for one  

I went out to get DH a card, to mark the begining of our new step and journey. Always love to do things like that, writing is so nice. Dont do it much anymore with all this new age tech ( is sound 104yrs old) lol x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

How sweet of you KP a nice card for DH I might just nick that idea from you


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

hi zar zar

AF due end of next week so hope back on the iui cycle - waiting again aaargh!!

Just popping out to lunch make sure you keep chattering so i've got lovely things to read when i get back 

Keep losing my posts this morning 

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I wrote a big reply and lost it! AAArgg

I was just saying that i think it makes the partner more involved, after yesterday my DH was very lost and i feel as though this is a way of saying it is our journey together. For the ladies we are so involved we feel that we are really part of the process, just want him to know he is too...


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies...hope you are all well...looking forward to the weekend 

Finally had my baseline scan this morning, got my prescription and instructions...ready to start the jabs tonight....suprecur 0.3ml each day & Puregon 50iu every other day.

I am quite excited about the whole thing but suddenly thought that it is such a shame that DH & I have had to go down this route.

Zarzar - I know how you feel about waiting for AF to show....I have been driving myself nuts waiting for it but it soon went by....it will come round sooner than you think.

Anyway must get back to doing some work...or the appearance of it.  Have nice afternoon & weekend.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah bless KP's such a sweetie  

Amanda - good luck with the jabs


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

She is isn't she - its a good idea - i forget that it must be having an effect on dp too - might go and get him a nice card (you are putting us to shame kp)

Good luck with the jabbing amanda

xxx


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck Amanda.. i know the time will soon go by...Hope you get on ok with the jabs..I'm so glad i haven't got to go through that at the moment  

Kp that is such a nice thing to do for your DH..Think I might have to steal your idea and do the same Thanks Cycle buddy  

Lou i can't wait to see how you get on. I think because i am doing an unmedicated cycle as well it's great to have someone in the same boat as you..

Anyway got to go..Off to London for a gig tonight...Alabama 3..Anyone heard of them? I hadn't but hey, might be a good night

Have a good weekend everyone  

Zarzar

P.S Spooks good luck with your IVF


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Do I get a gold star I have been a bought DH a nice card now just writing it   

Zarzar - if you need anything on your tx cycle just let me know   have a good night in London


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good girl lou - I'll def have to get one now!!!

Have a great night zarzar 


xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

You girls are the funniest! I have started a trend. Love is the air     

I havent written my card yet... was just in with the boss. Everything is ok... she was cool and i explained to her AGAIN that it depends on my body! I think she gets the picture  

Amanda good luck  i hope it all goes well. Interesting thing ladies, i dont think my clinic does a baseline scan? They said start the tablets day 2 and 1st scan is when the injections after a few days?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I feel a tune coming on.... 
_*
Love is in the air, every sight and every sound and I don't know if I'm being foolish, don't know if I'm feeling wise. But it's something that I must believe in, and it's there when I look in your eyes...*_

       

Come on girls join in.....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh sorry KP got carried away then, glad you are all sorted with your boss


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Love is in the air 
In the whisper of the trees 
Love is in the air 
In the thunder of the sea


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

And I don't know if I am just dreaming....


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't know the words - i normally make up my own when i've had a few wines 

Good job the boss is sorted or she'd be getting a visit from Leicester Lou and Liverpool Leech    


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless ya Leech, glass of wine and a nice hot bath feels like forever since I have had these....


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Cant stop laughing you nutters!

Yeah she is sorted! I was really assertive and straight to the point, im usually really laid back so she knew i meant business and that it is deeply important to me.  

AUSTRALIA DAY TOMMOROW - AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes but its us being nutters that keep us sane!!!  Just read that back I think the men in white coats are on their way  

But seriously we need to be a little silly sometimes makes us laugh and laughter is good for the soul


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Lol, i know what you mean. 

I just wrote my card - and got a bit teary ...awwwwww


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

God bless us our boys won't know whats hit them tonight - I can see a lot of loving going on!!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes I did when I did mine too, thanks for the idea DH will be made up as he has been very insecure lately bless him.

Well my work day is nearly over so you all have a fab weekend, KP keep drinking plenty of water  and Leech enjoy all that loving     

Everybody else I hope you have enjoyed our singing and food sessions today, have a fab Friday night 

Leicesterlou xxxxxxxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

You lazy mare!!!  Think of us having to work till gone five!!!  

Enjoy your weekend honey 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Did you not know I only work till 3.30pm everyday, cut my hours down when started TTC as I thought if the stress levels went down I might get pg, well that's another story.

Have a fab weekend, may pop on tomorrow as DH is working xxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I didn't chick no (sorry if offended you) i thought you were skiving as no one in - sorry again 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech - Don't worry takes alot to offend me honey   Have a good one xxxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Feel awful now - i should have said lucky mare instead!!!

have a great weekend 

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Enjoy Lou - i am still her for some time. The water is making me pee BIG TIME. 

Rest well


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

All you ladies have a fantastic weekend, wish everyone well and lots and lots of        

Will be back on Monday, to all you weekend chatters - have fun. Enjoy reading our mental as anything posts! lol. 

Lots of Love

KP


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all  
so much chattin going on i cant keep 
had the day 9 scan and now this other nurse says its my right ovary that has not done much got 1 folly but small
but my left ovary has 4 the biggest was 10 and the others abit smaller but now it working im happy 
got my next scan monday and hopfully by then things should be bigger the nurse said to keep my dose as it is due to me being known to have a growth spurt  last time i went from 12 to 17 in two days .

godluck to all you,s on your 2ww      
 GFG to everyone waiting for our basting day to come.


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Zoie !!

We're about the same cycle wise again !! I'm day 12 today and yesterday had scan and back on monday for another one ... my follies tend to have a growth spurt too !!   GFG  

I've changed to Puregon for this IUI, so could be a bit different ... we'll see ...

All the best for Monday

TLZ xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi tlz 
im happy someone is around the same time as me on monday i will have my third scan and it will be day 12 for me 
in my clinic you have to have scans every two days untill basting.
i was basted day 15 on my last iui so if all is well i should be getting basted around wednesday or poss friday.
my clinic only bast on these days so you kind of have to hope your body plays along 
will be good to have another person to go into the 2ww with 
how are you folly wise?? and lining?
im on menopur again it seems to work for me and it dont have to go in fridge so its a bonus 
will you be given cyclogest?


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Zoie

My follies were x2 at about 11mm and a few smaller ones .. I'm hoping for a growth spurt over the weekend and it feels like it is happening (got the hot water bottle on !!  ) 
I only had one decent follie last time so I'm ahead already ... just trying to keep the positive vibes about !  

My lining is fine and I don't get cyclogest at my clinic - thank goodness!!

It will be good to have you with me on the 2WW ... I'm a bit more relaxed this cycle (don't know why?) I keep forgetting to do my injections   have to leave myself a little note to remind me !!  

Are you feeling relaxed this time ?

Speak soon,

TLZ xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi tlz 
i never thought about if i was relaxed but i guess i am as i have been quite bad at remembering to do my injections 
i supose ive been distracted aswell as todays is my 23rd birthday and also dh has been at work doing 7 days a week at the mo so when he comes home we just make the most of the time so then i forget ive got to take my jabs 
i think also on my first iui everything went clock work so i expected it to just work but now i just think get on with it and dont expect anything let it do its course.
will update you on scan monday finger crossed for both of us


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

ooohhh !!!



Have a lovely day !!

TLZ xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks i will when hubby comes home 
going out for dinner which will be nice so then i wont have any cooking to do


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Happy birthday Zoie!!!   Lets hope your follies have a great growth spurt birthday present planned! Have a great meal out tonight- remember when we could go out and drink half a bottle of wine? Seems so long ago, I miss wine!!

TLZ- good luck for your follies too

I'm about a week in to my 2ww- testing day is 7th. No symptoms yet but not really expecting any. Don't know how I feel about this go- I keep having bursts of positivity and thinking, "yes it is working this time" but, at same time, I've been feeling really fed up with it all. I think it's going to hit me pretty hard if doesn't work out this time  

PMA, PMA, PMA   

Lots of love and   to all

Annie


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Zoie - Happy Birthday to you.  Hope you have a lovely evening and meal out with your DH.  Good Luck with your scan tomorrow too.

TLZ - Good Luck to you too. GFG!!!   

Annie - Hope the 2ww is going OK for you.  I always think no symptoms is better.  I know you can read either way into having them or not!!   

I am now on day 3 and I have my first jab tonight.  Seems like ages ago that I last did all this!  They have upped my dosage of Menopur to 3 x 75.  I am hoping to get more than one follie this time as this will be our last go at IUI.  Another jab on Tuesday and then back in on Wednesday to see how things are growing.

Hope everyone else is good.  You are all much more quiet at the weekend.  I can hardly keep up with you all during the week!!!

Love Button xx xx


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday *Zoie*  
*Button76*,*TLZ* and *Zoie*, GFG  
Nothing new here. Just found out a friend of mine's pregnant, but that's fine, since she has also suffered from infertility and her first daughter was stillborn.


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi girls, I just can't keep away!  

Thanks Annie for the pm   and   for testing day.
Keep up the positive thoughts.

Zoie and TLZ - GFG     - hope you get  soon and enter the world of the 2ww 
     Happy Birthday Zoie! You make me feel so old!!! 

Button - all the best with this tx    

Susanna - when is your test day or have I missed it? 
Sorry; I'm reading so many other boards at the moment I can't keep up. And this one is manic!! Hope you're okay   

Steel paws - how did the baby welcoming party go? Any other baby events lined up 
That's all for now, I have 500 other threads to catch up on  
Love Spooks


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi *spooks*  It is manic here and I can't really keep up either. I wasn't given a test date, but I guess I'll test on the same day as Leicesterlou, i.e., on the 31st (OMG that's already next Thursday! It has felt like such a long time, but next Thursday seems near!)


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks everyone for my birthday wishes 
spooks its nice to see you on here whats happening with you 
good luck susanna thursdays is getting near  thinking of you always  
was wondering if someone could help i have had this problem forgeting to take my jabs but usually im only about 15mins or so late but tonight i did my jab at 11.45 when i usally do it at 9.30 ?10.00 will this be a problem? or affect things from working?
i cant understand why i keep forgetting to do them but this month i just dont seem to be worring (spelling) got scan tomorrow and im usually thinking about it all the time.
i dont think its hit me yet that i will be on my 2ww soon and also the out come will prob be panicking next week  
i was wondering if any of you have weird dreams i had a lovely dream couple of days a go i could see a fetus with heart beat and it was really clear then bang you wake up its the first dream ive had like this think im getting abit 
well im going to stop yatting now


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Belated birthday wishes Zoie xxx

Susanna - any signs yet?  I am getting close to testing early how about you?

Morning to all you IUI girls xxxxx


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

gang!

Hows it hanging today ?

Just got back from my scan today and am growing 2 follies but slowly (think thats cause I'm on Puregon) soooo... upping my dose today and tomorrow and weds with hope for basting on Thurs ... bit later than last time but better late than never eh?

Hope you went ok today Zoie ??

Spooks - Good to see you   

Ok, well thats me for now, off to a meeting, catch you all laters ..

TLZ xx



ps:   everyone else !!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Hope you all had a good weekend - not too good for me was not well all day Saturday and most of sunday so waste of weekend (house is a tip again after all my hard work the week before!!)

Good luck to everyone - the waiting must be difficult for you all 

Lou - not long to go to official test day - hang in there (must be really tempting)

me - waiting for AF 

have a great day 

xxx


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies  Hope you are all well & had a good weekend 

It's nearly lunchtime so I will be off to raid the local Boots for lunch time goodies....

Sorry you were not feeling good leech, hope you feel better today  

I hope it went well for everyone having scans etc today   & hope you had a lovely birthday Zoie.

I am on day 6 now....was given my meds on friday.  Next scan is this friday & also monday 4th Feb.  I have been pleasantly surprised that the jabs have not been too bad...just feel like a little scratch although the puregon does sting a bit but nothing I can't handle 

Anyway best wishes to everyone else too.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey leech, sorry my internet/email are playing up at work.  Sorry to hear you have had a bad weekend, hope you feeling better  , getting too tempted to test early the only thing stopping me is the possibility of a BFN!!!  Hope your Af arrives soon xxxx

Amanda you sound very brave with the injections, well done


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Mind if i join in for a chat? I've been over on the secondary board until now.  Have  just started on my first iui cycle.  Had baseline scan on sat which was fine, and first injection of Menopur today.  Was rather pleased with myself as i was brave enough to do it myself; when I was doing OI i went in for injections as only had to have 3 of them. Think I'm still having the same number but though nurses might think I'm being a bit of a baby if I didn't at least try!!!

I've been trying for number 2 for 3 years now, we've had lots of tests and are unexplained! Caught straight away with my dd (who is now 5), really can't get my head around it still.  But I'm very grateful for dd, just hurts so much when she asks for a sibling.  Oh well, maybe she'll get one soon God Willing.


By the way I've been reading your diary Leicesterlou, hope you're doing OK. All the best for testing this week, hope af stays away.



Faithful xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah bless and welcome Faithfullyhoping, thanks for reading my diary.  This board is great, we talk about all sorts but mainly food as you may see if you have looked back...  Me and DH have had unexplained for nearly 5 years no idea why these things happen but they do....


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome failthfullyhoping - this is a great site 

My pc keeps crashing in work today Lou - its has nearly been thrown out of the window about ten times - Its taken me two hours to do one thing and I'm annoyed!!!!  Can't be looked at till tomorrow - one of the downsides of working in a small firm 

Keep away from the HPT - only a few more sleeps to go 

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless seems we are all having problems today, what's for tea?  We are having beef in sweet chilli sauce stir fry MMmmmmm


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Might go to costco on my home from work and get a pizza!!!  I'm not bothered about the SW at the moment I can't concentrate on it  - I suppose I could get a big jacket pototoe from there if I wanted to be good - never went shopping at the weekend as poorly so not much choice - there will probably be a mingy bag of quorn mince hanging round the freezer that I could do something with but as not eaten a lot over the passed few days I feel like a binge!!!

Your teas always sound lovely 

Just read your diary - you must be going mad with the wait - not long to go know - fingers and toes crossed for you honey 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

*Leicesterlou*, try not to test before Thursday  I'm actually thinking of maybe trying to wait until Friday, but we'll see 
*Zoie*, I put an alarm in the calendar on my phone. It went off at 9pm every day, so I wouldn't forget (well, I didn't forget anyway and always did it between 8.30 and 9pm  )
*TLZ*, GFG 
*amandalofi*, Glad the shots aren't too bad  I had trouble with them, but managed in the end. The Pregnyl shot was not as easy, as the needle I had was thicker...
*faithfullyhoping*, Welcome 
*Leech*, Hope everything's fine and your computer's working better 

Nothing new here. Am really stressed about work, but can't really put my finger on what it is that's stressing me. I slept well during the week-end, but last night didn't really sleep much...


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey leech, sod SW you have been poorly so need to re-stock go and get whatever you fancy you will need it for energy.  I love stir fry and it's really simple, I just buy the ready packed stir fry then add in some baby sweetcorn and asparagus as its good for the   count and DH doesn't realise and just eats it all up, LOL

Susanna - you must be a saint how on earth can you wait an extra day, I am counting down the sleeps only 3 till test date


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Butternut squash & prawn risotto for us tonight.....trying to use up what is left in the cupboards.

Hi Faithfully...sounds like we may be at similar stages in our cycles & treatment...good luck 

TLZ grow...grow follicles & Zoie hope it went well today.

Question: do you get any 'symptoms' during the first stage of your treatment & if so how soon?  I've not noticed any real changes but do feel a little bit puffy around my ovaries...not sure if it is in my head or real though 

Take care everyone & have a nice evening.

Amanda x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
well i had my day 12 scan and all is good lining is 8 and i have a folly on the left at 14 and a folly on thr right at 12 so got another scan wednesday and then basting on the friday 
at first she was going to bast on the wednesday as she thought one folly was at 16 so by wednesday it would be ready but looking at it more she got a better pic and re measured 
anyway all is well only two more jabs to take except the pregnyll 
tlz how did your scan go do you know when your basting is?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Zoie - That's great news, sending lots of      

Amanda - butternut squash mmm lovely, I don't like prawns but I am sure it was lovely xxx


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi girlies, home made beef burgers for us tonight!

Zoie great news about your scan. good luck for basting on friday

TLZ good luck for your basting too

Lou...don't test early  it's not that long to wait..i know it must feel ages away but to me it doesn't seem that long ago that you went for your basting..can't wait to hear how you get on though 

Leech..Sorry you've been poorly. hope you are on the mend now

Amanda..well done on your jabs..so gald i don't have to go through that..don't know how i would cope if i did.

Susanna good luck for thurs or fri..i know i definately wouldn't be able to wait an extra day 

Faithfullyhoping   and good luck. I have a 4 year old DD too and i know what you mean about them asking for baby brother or sister. We can only try our best.

still not much happening for me..waiting for feb so i can say "this month i'm having my tx"

Hope everyone is well, have a good evening

Zarzar


----------



## Mrs Dee (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi all. Its been ages. Been doing my diary on the 2ww but apart from that i've been trying to keep up to date with everyone. Blooming heck, there are so many names that I cant keep up so I wont try for now, but good luck to those who have test days this week, appointments due and who are still on 2ww.  Good Luck and lots of    to everyone.

Those who I do remember. 
Spooks - good luck for IVF
Leicesterlou, Good luck this week and for Thursday!

Faithfullyhoping, Welcome to you!  I know how you feel. My dd is almost 5 (clomid baby) but been trying for 3 years for number 2 and doing iui on my 2ww at mo. She also constantly talks about a sibling. We never discuss the whole TTC in front of her. In fact we were recently at a wishing well and she made a wish out loud despite me trying to tell her its supposed to be a secret!  She wished for a baby sister.  IF ONLY EH!!!

Love to you all and the best of luck
P.S  My goodness since I've been off this site and come back to read it - you really do talk about food a lot don't you!!!!!  ha ha


With love
Mrs Dee


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Mrs Dee - thanks for the message  

Morning to all of you  

I am sure I am going to get a BFN on Thursday, my boobs were tender but woke up this morning and they have gone back to normal, been starting to think about how long the cyclogest will have delayed AF, oh well will see on Thursday hey


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning Lou

Try not to be too disheartened...easy for me to say I know..Only 2 sleeps to go now and you will now for sure...  

Zazar


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Lou please try not to get upset,       You still have a few days,  and we are all praying for your BFP! 

Morning Zar zar how are you? When is it your starting? Is it medicated or natural? 

Faithfullyhoping- Welcome  

TLZ- goodluck with your basting      

Leech - hope your feeling better

Everyone ive missed - hope all is good x  

Me me me - Well back at work today, was off with chronic tooth ache (wisdom tooth) ouchy! Supposed to have op to remove it in March, but going to ring hospital to see if they can bring it forward this week!! 

12 days (i think) till AF arrives and we can start. excited, scared and nervous all in one


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey partner, glad to see you back  , thanks for the PMA and I hope it works but feeling very optimistic


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I rang hospital the lady was lovely explained im due to have fertility tx and really cant wait till march and so she cancelled someone else and i am booked for next friday!  
Dunno why im so happy its the dentist


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

That's excellent news KP, at least it will all be sorted so you can concentrate on your tx xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Absolutely! Im just dredding telling my boss, she will do my head in!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Better than you keep being absent though isn't it, surely she can see the benefit or is she totally


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh my speak of the devil. She just called, goes are you ok? I was like no my wisdom tooth, blah blah, operation brought forward... she goes yeah hmmm. Okay. Like I MADE IT UP! F**************************

This makes me mad so now i will just be like im off next friday, stick it. I try and be curtious but she is such a loathable individual sometimes. I cannot tell you. No compassion!


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Stupid computer just lost post  .

It's nice that there's lots of other 'unexplained' on here, I feel very at home.


Leicesterlou - try and keep smiling honey, all that sympton checking drives you mad doesn't it!!!

Zoie - Well done on the follies, all the best with basting this week.

Amanda - When did you start your treatment? It's nice to know somebody is at about the same stage.

Everyone else, I'll get to know you soon.


Faithful xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KP - right like you say you have tried to be courteous now sod her your wisdom teeth need sorting so tuff!!!  Tell her if she carries on with her lack of compassion that LL will be down to sort her out   picking on my partner!!!!!

Faithfullyhoping, well your name saying everything for me at the moment, maybe your my guardian angel

Everyone else hello


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

ignore me i read your profile underneath


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Leicesterlou - I'll try to be!!!!!!!

Really must go and do something, been on here far too long now...


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Faithfullyhoping, this place gets very addictive!!!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=126795.0


----------

